# Jacobsen Imperial 826 Discharge chute needed. Will a 626 chute work?



## bkasmauski (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello,
I have a Jacobsen Imperial 826 snowblower and I need a discharge chute for it. I have located a chute for a imperial 626 online that looks identical to mine. Does anybody out there know if the same discharge chute is used in the 626 and 826. An y help would be appreciated.
Thank you,
Bill


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Most blowers use the same frame with different engines on them so it would probably work. I have no experience with Jacobsen though. You could get a measurement of the mew chute and the whole on your blower and see if they are the same diameter.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

i recently had a spot online for manuals, i will see if i can find it again. when i find it i will let you know. your model number---not 826 will help if you know it.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

model number should be 52601or 52630 or similar


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

not all of the models in the link below will connect you to a manual but many of them work

Homelite snow thrower Parts Lists, Homelite snowthrower parts


----------

